# Review of The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo, or How Did This Become a Bestseller?



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I realize that I'm in the minority here,
but I honestly found the writing in this
bestseller to be terrible and difficult to
wade through. The marketing, however,
is fantastic, and should be studied.

If you feel like it, check out my full review of
Stieg Larsson's _The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo_ at:

http://goo.gl/b/QaWf 

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

You answered your own question - marketing hype.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I'm teetering on the brink of reading this, so read your review with interest. The paperback has been floating around the house as my daughter had just read it. She thoroughly enjoyed it; her comments were that the beginning was slow and not inviting and she described it as heavily written. On the other hand, she found the story absorbing, well-paced and the plot brilliant. I guess the only way I'll know what to think is by reading it myself - and I suppose that is the secret of success: once the book is out there, the title writ large, whatever is said we want to investigate for ourselves.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for that review. My boyfriend and I were at the bookstore the other day and he almost bought that book because he had heard all the hype. I managed to get him to hold off because I had heard such mixed reviews on it, so I'll try and get him to read your review and see if it's really his type of book or not.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

At some point, certain books transcend the status of "book" and attain the status of "celebrity," much the way certain people do. Who knows what causes it? A movie was made in Sweden, but is that enough? I doubt it. So it has happened with _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ and now people are talking about it and, if you want to talk about it too, you'll read it.

I'm on the library's waiting list.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I liked the story, mostly liked the characters, didn't like the writing at all. That's probably why I enjoyed the movie more than the book.

Mike


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I kind of liked the details and exposition. It slowed down the pace, but made it more rich and thorough. All those funky Swedish names, streets, and places brought be closer to the feel of a country I've never been.

I'm surprised there are movies made from these books. After reading _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ I felt as though it a perhaps the novel most unlike a movie that I've read in a while. That added to my enjoyment. I wouldn't want watch any version of the movie if you paid me.

Of course, different readers have different expectations. I loathed _The Hunger Games_, for example, as being unoriginal and obvious with cardboard characters and wouldn't even recommend an adolescent, but to my complete bafflement, it is wildly popular. Go figure.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Having never read the book, let me make a general statement.  If enough people see people reading something, they buy into it.  This is one of the advantages of a kindle, you can download the sample and if you don't get hooked, you delete and move on.  But with a DTB, once you bought it, it counts towards sales even if you never get past the first page.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I very much enjoyed all the Millennium Trilogy books.  I read the first two books long before they became popular.

Since you didn't finish the book, I find your review irrelevant.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I really enjoyed the last 50% of Dragon Tattoo, the last 40% of Girl that played with Fire and all but 20% somewhere in the middle of Hornet's Nest.  The last book was the by far the best.  I think you probably gave up before the 1st book got good.  I don't think they were as good as the hype set them up to be but I did enjoy them.  It might be that something was lost in the translation.  I thought the Swedish movie based on the first book was excellent.  I enjoyed it far more then the book itself.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Since you didn't finish the book, I find your review irrelevant.


I believe that if you read the entire blog posting, you'll find that later he did finish the book.

Mike


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I read the first book before it became wildly popular (at least, before I had heard any of the hype).  The fact that I started reading it was by accident...I wasn't expecting much and remember my surprise at being pulled into the story.  I couldn't recommend it enough.  I was actually surprised that some of my friends found the book hard to get into.  It wasn't that way for me, but I heard it from a quite a few people...that being said, I don't know anyone who finished the first book without anxiously awaiting the second. 

For me the characters were far from cardboard-cutout and humorless.  Quite the contrary - their individuality, how they interacted to bring out different aspects of each other and drive the story is what made me want to read the next book after each tale ended. 

I am still perplexed how your examples reflect technical references that are like mud. Using terms like "iPod", "iBook" or "PhotoShop" is like mentioning "Kleenex".  As you point out yourself, the heroine is a hacker (not to mention, her use of technology is part of the plot).  Also pointing out the author's repeated use of the temperature to set the scene seems overly critical.  

I don't have much of an attention span, so trivial detail that doesn't drive the plot is the first thing that will distract me from reading.  But I've read books that spend paragraphs/pages on technical (or other) minutiae which will lead me to put it down (or revert to skimming).  However, this book had me totally absorbed. 

I'm not a literary critic and in fact, often can't get through books with glowing reviews.  So perhaps its readers like me driving the hype...people who are just looking at entertainment value.  I'll be the first to admit that don't have a very sophisticated palate.  

(Or perhaps, if you keep reading, you'll eventually get hooked as some of my friends did.).


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Hype is right.  There is a definite crowd mentality to book popularity.  If a book is a bestseller, and everyone is raving about it, a lot of people feel like they're not "with it" if they don't read it, too.  Too often I think, even if they didn't enjoy the book, they're afraid to say so, for fear of being unpopular or having people think they're not smart, because they didn't get what was so wonderful about it.  Fortunately for me, I'm confident enough in my own opinions of fiction writing not to care what others think.  I'm quite happy to share my dislike of popular works!

 Maria


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm kinda on the fence about this one, so I'll try the sample.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

After all the hype I bought the kindle book and was disappointed also. I haven't even tried the next one as there are so many other better books to read. Eat pray love was even worse though. Same thing, lots of hype, unenjoyable (for me) anyway.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

The movie is highly regarded with outstanding reviews and many awards. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I believe that if you read the entire blog posting, you'll find that later he did finish the book.
> 
> Mike


Yes, I did read the entire blog. All the criticism was written before the writer finished the book... at least the blogger leads us to believe the blog was stopped and re-started after finishing.

No comment on story, mystery or characters. Just drivel about the technological references. I stand by my comment. The review is irrelevant.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I really liked the Swedish film. I had a hard time with the translation, and also found the first half of book one difficult to get interested in. A tough read. Once it finally got going of course it's a mack truck. I did really enjoy the second book, felt so-so about the third. It was wonderful marketing, a lot of tech and political references, interesting characters, at least at first. Still, I finished the trilogy glad I'd read them but far less enthusiastic than a lot of other people.


----------



## LindaN (Aug 20, 2010)

My DD and SIL both said that the first book was hard to get into and had a lot of characters.  But once they got into it they really liked it well enough to buy the other two and read those also.
They liked it so well that they even rented the movie.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Boston said:


> I read the first book before it became wildly popular (at least, before I had heard any of the hype). The fact that I started reading it was by accident...I wasn't expecting much and remember my surprise at being pulled into the story. I couldn't recommend it enough. I was actually surprised that some of my friends found the book hard to get into. It wasn't that way for me, but I heard it from a quite a few people...that being said, I don't know anyone who finished the first book without anxiously awaiting the second.
> 
> For me the characters were far from cardboard-cutout and humorless. Quite the contrary - their individuality, how they interacted to bring out different aspects of each other and drive the story is what made me want to read the next book after each tale ended.
> 
> ...


I agree with this review 100%. It could have been written by me!

I must say I find it somewhat offensive that some seem to be posting that because others have different taste, they must just be part of the crowd and afraid to admit the book was terrible. I had heard mostly negative reviews of this book before picking it up, I had also heard it was hard to get into. I had no trouble getting into the book and read it very quickly, thoroughly enjoying every page.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just want to point out that I have been guilty of book bashing in the past (quiet Ann! )... After reading Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol, I openly bashed it around here for quite awhile. I finally was told in no uncertain terms to let it go, and I'm now glad that happened. I have read several posts from people who really enjoyed the book. That doesn't make my dislike of the book invalid, but it illustrates the point that everyone really does have different likes and tastes. There's no reason to belittle someone because they have a different palette than you.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh good, another thread about why these books are popular! Yay. I won't bother to discuss why I enjoyed the entire trilogy because I've done it in other threads and frankly, it's not important. Tastes are like opinions and we all know what they say about opinions. But the whole concept of "hype" as something negative is interesting to me. There is, of course, such a thing as "hype" that causes a certain mob mentality that leads people read a book or watch a movie or buy a certain brand of shoes. But mob mentality can't make the mob _like_ what they are reading and watching and wearing. And when once upon a time mob mentality stemming from hype embraced sliced bread and indoor plumbing - well, who's complaining?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I read the book a few months ago, and although I didn't find it hard to get into at all, it wasn't as good as I expected from all the great reviews.  It was not bad, but I didn't enjoy it enough to read the next two.  OTOH, I'm sure there are plenty of books I have raved about that others do not think much of.  It just goes to show we readers have varied tastes in books; thank goodness there are so many choices out there.

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's perfectly acceptable to say one doesn't like a particular book, as long as one doesn't imply others are somehow wrong for liking it.  Conversely, one can love a book but shouldn't act like anyone who didn't has no taste.  My brother loved "Tattoo."  He read it for a book club and was glad to find it on our shared account because he was no. 143 or something at the library wait list.  I haven't read it yet...I'm sure I'll get to it eventually.  I bought it when the price came down because it's been such a mega hit, but it's just part of my TBR list...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Conversely, one can love a book but shouldn't act like anyone who didn't has no taste.


Unfortunately, no everyone is as reasonably as you and I are, Betsy. 

There are some that take a dislike for their favorite book as a personal affront.

Mike


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> I agree with this review 100%. It could have been written by me!
> 
> I must say I find it somewhat offensive that some seem to be posting that because others have different taste, *they must just be part of the crowd and afraid to admit the book was terrible.*


I dont think anyone has said that (in bold). There really is a lot of hype with these books (even kindle ads show a cover of the first book) but I simply got tired of the apple product placements, and the IT stuff that was a little over the top. I didnt really warm to the characters either.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Unfortunately, no everyone is as reasonably as you and I are, Betsy.
> 
> There are some that take a dislike for their favorite book as a personal affront.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

911jason said:


> I wasn't offering a direct quote because I didn't want to be confrontational... but this was the post I was basically referring to:


Fair 'nuff then.  Feel free to delete now my curiosity has been met!

I am probably getting antsy in my old age but I have no problems telling people if I dont like something, and maybe especially when everyone else tells me I should. Ah, the joys of getting older!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Unfortunately, no everyone is as reasonably as you and I are, Betsy.
> 
> There are some that take a dislike for their favorite book as a personal affront.
> 
> Mike


True on both counts. But - the premise of this thread (and it's not unique) is that marketing alone is responsible for the success of this particular book. It assumes that anyone who likes it is a weak-minded sheep who simply follows the winds of hype. People on this board have discussed this book and why they've liked it - and disliked it - in other threads. Here the book is being dismissed as nothing but marketing - which leads to all kinds of conclusions about people who like it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very well said DYB.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DYB said:


> anyone who likes it is a weak-minded sheep who simply follows the winds of hype.


Have you been talking to my relatives?  

Mike


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DYB said:


> True on both counts. But - the premise of this thread (and it's not unique) is that marketing alone is responsible for the success of this particular book. It assumes that anyone who likes it is a weak-minded sheep who simply follows the winds of hype. People on this board have discussed this book and why they've liked it - and disliked it - in other threads. Here the book is being dismissed as nothing but marketing - which leads to all kinds of conclusions about people who like it.


Ok, those are fair points, but it was the marketing that made me buy it in the first place. Everywhere I looked in bookstores, there it was. So marketing certainly encourages you to buy it, but whether or not you then go on to like it, is a different issue. I dont think marketing makes you like it.

What is success in book land? Number of sales? If so, then the marketing certainly played a part in its success.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Have you been talking to my relatives?
> 
> Mike


No, but I did just get off the phone with my mother.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Ok, those are fair points, but it was the marketing that made me buy it in the first place. Everywhere I looked in bookstores, there it was. So marketing certainly encourages you to buy it, but whether or not you then go on to like it, is a different issue. I dont think marketing makes you like it.


Precisely! That's what I said in my previous post on this thread. Mob mentality doesn't make anyone _like_ a product. And there is a heck of a lot of people who _like_ this trilogy, including myself (albeit with some reservations about Larsson's writing which he might have corrected had he lived long enough). Marketing didn't make you love it - and it certainly didn't make me love it! After all, I think "The DaVinci Code" is unreadable and "Avatar" is unwatchable. Marketing can make you read a book or see a movie once - but not twice+.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ early this year from fictionwise. I had seen the title mentioned a good number of times, got a general feeling that it was well received, I liked the title (I openly admit that I would have never bought the book if it had been titled _Men Who Hate Women_), and at the time was looking for anything decent that had a 100% Micropay credit (which apparently has been killed off thanks to the agency model). So while it was a bestseller I never made any connection with it being a popular book, it was all about getting as much back as I spent.

I started reading it now because of another thread on this board where people mention books that they think are overrated, seeing _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_ mentioned in that thread by several people made me curious as to what I had bought.

It started off slow, picked up some, and has picked up even more. According to my Sony Touch I'm on page 215 of 430. It might end up being a good book, at worst, it will be decent.

I would say things about the book but I'm not sure where it will go, so I think it's better to wait. I will say that I do not at all understand your review. You say "there is the odd repetition of mundane, technical references" and yet only one of your examples, the one about the "NotePad programme" was the only one to natter on overly long, but even that was short. The part where Salander was purchasing a new laptop went far more overboard. But still, nothing I've seen has been overly lengthy, so I'm going to have to assume that the problem you have is one of product placement.

Also, I so totally do not understand why you'd have a problem with knowing the temperature. It may not be crucial to the big picture but neither was knowing that Blomkvist bought a small telly, it simply helps build the world the characters are in, you know, make it solid.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't see Girl With The Dragon Tattoo in the bookstores when it first came out (whenever that was) but saw it sitting on a table at the public library in March 2009.  I didn't hear much about it until a few months later.  When the second book came out, I listened to a podcast from the Brian Lehrer radio show on WNYC about books to read that summer.  A guest recommended Girl Who Played With Fire but suggested reading Dragon Tattoo first.  So I bought it for kindle at a nice price.  i wasn't expecting too much, so I was very pleasantly surprised by how intelligently written it was.  I wasn't aware at the time that some people found it slow in the beginning and then I started seeing that all over here and Mobile Reads.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I really enjoyed the whole series but I can also see why some people may not like them. I think it is 
important to keep in mind that they are a translation and that the author died before they were published, so he
was not able to approve or take part in what we are reading. I do think his style is odd and the repetitive references 
can be hard to take. I found a lot of humor in the amount of coffee and sandwiches these characters consumed... but 
I was also entertained by these odd quirks in his writing. 

I do think too much hype is always a danger and it would be hard for even a flawless book to live up to all that these 
have received recently.  

I defiantly don't agree that it was marketing that made them so successful, I believe it was word of mouth. I heard about them 
from another reader... and I know more than a few people who have read them based on my recommendation. All the marketing in
the world will not help if people are hating the product. Just look at the Amazon page the average is 4 stars with the majority being 5.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I defiantly don't agree that it was marketing that made them so successful, I believe it was word of mouth. I heard about them
> from another reader... and I know more than a few people who have read them based on my recommendation. All the marketing in
> the world will not help if people are hating the product. Just look at the Amazon page the average is 4 stars with the majority being 5.


I agree 100%. A recent example of marketing/hype that fell flat on its face that I can think of is: "Snakes on a Plane." A couple of summers ago this was supposed to be the big hit movie. All anyone talked about before the movie came out was "Snakes on a Plane." People didn't know what it was, but they had heard of "Snakes on a Plane." And then it came out...and died almost immediately. Hype didn't turn it into a hit.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am reading GWDT, and I find it pleasurable reading, but it is not "grabbing" me. My brother, much more a reader than I am, devoured it. I think I need to start another book that sucks me in, so that I am tempted to do some sustained reading. With GWDT, I read a bit, put it down, go to another task.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Thanks for your many comments-they were much appreciated.

Let me say that I did not mean to offend anyone. My original question and review regarding how this poorly written book (in my humble opinion) became a bestseller was posted out of utter bafflement, in an honest search for a real answer.

As I stated, I know I'm in the minority. I know most people like this book, or that it at least averages a four out of five stars on Amazon. I just don't understand why.

While I mentioned how the marketing campaign behind this thriller has been phenomenal, I feel that the book's blockbuster status can't be attributed to that alone. To be sure, there are many books and films that get much marketing and aren't nearly as successful. Inversely, there are some very high quality books and films that get comparably little marketing, go on to win Pulitzer Prizes or Academy Awards, but don't make much money. Why? Which type of success is better?

Maybe it has to do with appeal. New York publishers and Hollywood studios try and find the widest possible way to appeal to a target audience to maximize profits. In doing so, they craft their product likewise. Consider what has been one of the top rated TV shows in recent times--the _CSI_ series. I enjoy it myself. If a large audience like this one is what _Dragon_ is aiming at (and I'm not saying it is), it still has an obligation to produce a well written product, just like _CSI_ produces a top-notch show (the old _Vegas_ episodes are my favorite). But in my estimation, it's as if the _Dragon_ book is still in pre-production.

For instance, if an episode of _CSI_ focused on the heroine admiring someone's use of PhotoShop (which really has nothing to do with her hacking ability), or kept zooming back to the image of a thermometer rising and falling, you would expect those details to be relevant, and would pay particular attention to how they fit in. But so many expository details in _Dragon_ don't fit in. You would never see footage like this on _CSI_ (okay, enough with the analogy, Kevin), because the writers on there are good enough, and the producers astute enough, to cut out what doesn't belong. Likewise, this is what the editors of this book should have done. It is precisely irrelevant details like those mentioned in my review (and there are many, many more throughout the novel) that weigh the book down, causing the reader's journey to become like walking through thick mud. Why does the author/publisher throw these encumbrances upon the reader's path? A writer/publisher has the job of making sure that every word counts, that every word adds to the whole, and perhaps even beyond into the land of meaningful allusions. It is their obligation to put out a satisfactory product, made to the best of their ability.

I bought the _Dragon_ book, and in exchange for that, should have, while not expecting literature, at least have gotten the roller coaster ride that it was hyped up to be. Instead, my car jerked and stopped along the way by the inept mechanics (opening lines: "It happened every year, was almost a ritual. And this was his eighty-second birthday" (p. 3). I know allowances can be made for stylistic purposes, but it goes on and on. I think it is mere laziness on the editor's part.) and superfluous prose that cluttered the tracks. The book also consistently breaks one of the first rules of fiction writing-show, don't tell ("Salander could see that Blomkvist was a fine writer" (p. 101). "She was out of work and hungry" (p. 270). "His time at Rullaker had been unstressful and pleasant enough" (275). "Salander was an information junkie with a delinquent child's take on morals and ethics" (p. 384)).

As I said in my review, originally I could barely make it to page 202. That is a long way to read without enjoyment. And that's when I began writing my commentary, figuring by that point it was fair to extrapolate that there was something wrong with the ride.

After several weeks, I forced myself to finish the book, and as I said, the writing did not improve, at least not for me. I can understand how many readers like the plot--I thought it picked up (except towards the end, where after the mystery is solved it goes into corporate intrigue at the _Millennium_ magazine, and revenge on Blomkvist's rival Wennerstrom, with lots of humdrum emails back and forth. I know this plotline brings the book full circle, but for me the suspense had already gone out of the balloon.) Also, I really did like the character of Lisbeth, and was rooting for her all the way (Blomkvist, however, struck me as a bit too snarky, and somewhat of an egotist and womanizer).

While the plot and the character of Lisbeth are the most appealing elements of this book, the sloppy writing interfered way too much for me to enjoy these aspects. Perhaps my job as a literature teacher has instilled in me very little patience for poorly written prose, especially when there is no reason why an editor could not have been paid big bucks to make the work more readable. _Caveat emptor_, I know. I know that _Dragon_ was not marketed as literature. Still, it should have been written fluently enough to make it worth the money I paid. But it wasn't, and after my experience at Costco, I thought others who might be tempted to buy the book based on hype (as I was) should perhaps reconsider.

This leads back to my original question, which is still, at least for me, not fully answered. Why are so many people buying this book as they shop in line for groceries or run to catch their plane? Yes, people are influenced by the fantastic marketing, but that doesn't explain the sensation. And yes, perhaps it's also word of mouth. Or perhaps it's something akin to Gladwell's idea of the tipping point. In any case, it would make a really intriguing study, more intriguing to me than the book itself.

I know what I'm stating is simply my opinion, and again, I don't mean to offend anyone. But I do believe that while "art" does have a degree of subjectivity, it also has an objective standard by which it can be judged. I could put up that popular poster of dogs playing poker on black velvet, but does it make it "art?" I don't think that even the most enthusiastic supporters of _Dragon_ would argue that it is great art. So why waste time on it? Why should one more person succumb to the hype? There is so much great work out there, so many great books to read from across the centuries and from around the world. Don't we owe it to ourselves to give our precious time to only great art? (But this is a discussion for another thread.)

I know, I know, sometimes we just need to chill. But this book put me in the deep freeze. Maybe I would enjoy the movie more. Or maybe I should watch a Bergman film instead (one review on the back of the book compares it to the "movies of Ingmar Bergman&#8230;" I see little connection with the great filmmaker, other than the setting in Sweden.)

Anyway, thanks for putting up with my venting  Any other thoughts?

Kevin


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't even know where to begin...  Those of us who enjoyed this series must be idiots because we're enjoying something that's not "literature."  The notion that we should only be reading high art (Eliot? Tolstoy? Faulkner?) is silly.  I know many people who don't think Tolstoy was a good writer.  They certainly don't think much of Faulkner.  But they like Eliot.  So what is art?  We are going to need a very clear definition for this discussion to go anywhere.  The painting of dogs playing cards is a strawman argument.  You are throwing a far swing of the pendulum into the situation.  It's a cheap shot.

I personally did not find Larsson's writing to be so bad that it distracted me.  Though Dan Brown's juvenile prose in "The DaVinci Code" made the whole thing unreadable.  There was a Cormac McCarthy thread I started not too long ago and while I consider McCarthy to be one of the great writers of our time - some people thought his prose was awful.  And there you have it.

As far as useless details - Larsson died before the books were shown to any publisher.  Who knows what revisions he might have done once he got someone's input.  What the publisher should and should not have done to it is no longer relevant either. All we have is what's on the page - and while certain aspects of the books annoyed me they never distracted me.  Heck, I am more distracted reading "The Count of Monte Cristo," one of my favorite novels.  I think there are about 200 pages I could have edited out without losing any plot. 

As far as "CSI" goes.  I work in television - I edit television shows.  Let me tell you that the clock we have to keep to can be an extraordinary motivator for, well, editing out things.  Sometimes you are forced to cut out really amazing material because it does not advance the story - because your show has to clock in at 45 minutes to the frame - period.  There is no leeway.  And then you are forced to go through every scene and sentence and start editing out words and thoughts and pauses, etc., because you have to cut the show down to 45 minutes.  (Every network has its own specs as far as running time.)  The very limited and inflexible amount of time forces you to be ruthless about cutting out material that is not absolutely vital to the narrative, but that would enrich it had you seen it.  Unless an author is strictly limited to an X amount of pages or words (and that doesn't typically happen), there is much  more room for "flavor" in a book.  So a television show is not a good comparison for a book.

As far as what made the books so popular - well, ask the millions of people who like them and they will give you different reasons.  There are two things that interested me enough to buy the third book from the UK because it was released there much sooner.  1) Salander is a fascinating character.  2) Stories of bloody vengeance are fun and Larsson's plot was thrilling.  The temperature in the room made no impression one way or the other.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

kglavin,

I think you answered your own question by asking it. 

Not everyone reads looking for "art" or "fine literature" like (it appears).  Some, like yourself, do..which is fine and even admirable.  I wish I could say I had a more sophisticated palate for reading.  My guess is there are more readers who do so for entertainment, which is why the book appealed to the masses.   As you pointed out - it's not just books - think of the the popular movies (and TV shows) that don't come even close to being considered works of art. 

I wouldn't be surprised if this series doesn't have the longevity of a classic.  In fact, I don't expect it too. But I don't read for literary value but entertainment (or to broaden my knowledge in something of interest). Because that is my reason for reading, spending time on something that isn't up my ally just because its "good literature" is a waste of time.  Flip side of the coin.   I could see how someone who is more into "good" literature might see this as a waste of time.  For me the book was a fun escape from the real world...no more or less.

As far as which type of success is more valued...artistic or popular...again, I think depends on what the individual values most or seeks.  I'm into music..many artists that I follow have shunned the commercial music world to maintain their artistic freedom. On the other hand, we see many acts who willingly sellout to reach/maintain popular acclaim.  (And with that analogy, I completely understand where you are coming from because I completely shake my head when this happens).


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

A friend "warned" me that the first 50 pages would be slow-going, so I was patient and found I enjoyed learning about the country, customs, culture, and law--all of which served to ground me in the story. Salander is a fascinating character, and often her own worst enemy. The movies have been faithful to my mental visions of place and character and condensed the plot to increase the pace. I won't go to the Hollywood version.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

kglavin said:


> For instance, if an episode of _CSI_ focused on the heroine admiring someone's use of PhotoShop (which really has nothing to do with her hacking ability), or kept zooming back to the image of a thermometer rising and falling, you would expect those details to be relevant, and would pay particular attention to how they fit in.


Have you ever considered the absurdity and inanity of criticizing a novel for doing something that isn't done on a TV show? That would be like scolding my cat for not acting like a dog. If you prefer the TV style of storytelling, why do you bother reading books?


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Boston said:


> Not everyone reads looking for "art" or "fine literature" like (it appears). Some, like yourself, do..which is fine and even admirable. I wish I could say I had a more sophisticated palate for reading. My guess is there are more readers who do so for entertainment, which is why the book appealed to the masses. As you pointed out - it's not just books - think of the the popular movies (and TV shows) that don't come even close to being considered works of art.


I read both for fine literature and entertainment. In my opinion, this book was neither.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I couldn't finish it myself, but I still have it so maybe I'll try again in a month or so. There has to be some reason its a best seller besides hype.


----------



## Barry Eysman (Jul 19, 2010)

I have no ideas why some writers become zillionaires when they steal from so much better writers, and brag about it in the rip offs. Some bestsellers look as if they were patched together by various writers. Or theological mysteries can't compete with Irving Wallace's; he just wrote everything smooth as silk, while these books just bump along. But.....I love James Patterson's books, whatever the writing combination, such fun and fast. They seem to read themselves for you.


----------



## Marioninnyc (Aug 5, 2010)

I get why some folks don't care for The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and the rest of the trilogy.  I also get why some people (including me) loved it.

It's not your average mega-bestseller that's for sure.  Even its fans will concede it's too long though I think Dragon Tattoo is probably better edited and pacier than the others.

But here's why I love it:  (1) Two characters who got under my skin -- especially Salander who is almost a superhero, yet fully human and flawed.  The chemistry between the two which isn't romantic or erotic, but is something else like Holmes and Watson, Kirk and Spock and other great duos but maybe even better. Bloomkvist doesn't have Salander's hacking skills, but Salander doesn't have his people skills. Together they complete each other. (2) Sweden -- It comes off as this exotic other-world and even the descriptions of getting from place to place or drinking coffee didn't bore me because I was learning about life elsewhere (3) didn't insult my intelligence or talk down to me as a reader -- This is big one. Some books just dumb everything down. (4) pacey and suspensful enough despite everything.  Granted the first one has a "locked room" mystery that isn't extremely interesting, but it was interesting enough to keep me reading.

I usually don't like "bestsellers." I'm no fan of Dan Brown, Balducci or the rest who barely register enough for me to even recall their names.  The truth is readers have different tastes. What annoys you about a book, may be the very reason someone else LOVES it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

s0nicfreak said:


> I read both for fine literature and entertainment. In my opinion, this book was neither.


And because you thought so makes you better than everyone who enjoyed it? Because that's how your response is coming across. You're too good to be entertained by such trash. Unbelievable!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

DYB said:


> And because you thought so makes you better than everyone who enjoyed it? Because that's how your response is coming across. You're too good to be entertained by such trash. Unbelievable!


And your post comes across as if you're just looking for things to get offended over.

"I read both for fine literature and entertainment. In my opinion, this book was neither."

That means exactly what it says. It was neither fine literature, which, btw, seems to be the general consensus here, and that it was not entertaining, which is entirely a matter of individual taste.

What you should be worried about is how you jumped to the conclusion that someone was saying that they were better than other people by merely posting their opinion of a book.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Selcien said:


> And your post comes across as if you're just looking for things to get offended over.
> 
> "I read both for fine literature and entertainment. In my opinion, this book was neither."
> 
> ...


What you missed is the context of that response. It came as a direct answer (with quote) to someone saying they enjoyed it as entertainment. And this person was smacked down with a _in my opinion it's not entertainment either. _


----------



## Roger E. Craig - novelist (Aug 28, 2010)

The series of books "_The girl with the dragon tattoo_", _The girl who played with fire", _ _The girl who kicked the hornet's nest_, are incredible novels that will survive the years as classics.
Lisbeth the heroine, is so unusual a character that she will be remembered forever. When I saw the first movie, I was so delighted by the actress who played the part. She could not have been better cast. I fear when the US versions of the movies are released they will spoil the story for me. We will see or perhaps I won't see them.
Read these books. I know they are a bit pedantic but you will be rewarded for your efforts. You will cry your eyes out for Lizabeth and rejoice at the end of each book. 
I have no axe to grind. I have a delusion that I recognize greatness when I read it.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm, you obviously enjoyed it way more than me Roger.  I did get so sick of the fine (and I believe irrelevant) detail that I lost the context of the story.  Too many trees and not enough forest.

I think the fact that it was not edited makes a significant difference as to how the book has been presented.  My partner writes books that are published as DTB's by a well known International publisher, and so I get to read the 'original' and then the edited text.  People think they have written a great book until a qualified third party gets to work on it, and suddenly you see the subtle differences when edited by a professional.  The plot doesnt change, the details dont really/usually change, but somehow it comes out as a finished product.

I can understand why people loved this book, and many people whom I respect consider it a brilliant series, but having stuck with the first one to the end, the other two will sit for a while.  But I have transferred them on to my Husbands kindle, and also two younger people whom I think will enjoy them.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Hmm, you obviously enjoyed it way more than me Roger. I did get so sick of the fine (and I believe irrelevant) detail that I lost the context of the story. Too many trees and not enough forest.


The thing that drove me nuts the most was that journalists and cops kept turning off their cell phones - and thus became unreachable at several important points. I can't imagine any journalist or cop turning off their phone - no matter how much they needed to catch some sleep. On the other hand I remember Jane Tennyson in one of the "Prime Suspect" installments seeing a message blinking on her answering machine and not checking it. That message, it turned out, was extremely important. So maybe it's not that unusual...


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

DYB said:


> What you missed is the context of that response. It came as a direct answer (with quote) to someone saying they enjoyed it as entertainment. And this person was smacked down with a _in my opinion it's not entertainment either. _


I got the context just fine. There was a suggestion that people either want fine literature or something that merely entertains, there should be no surprise that someone that reads for both would respond accordingly.

I'm not capable of determining what is fine literature, however, I have no doubt that the process of determining what is fine literature is one that can be argued about. What is entertaining is something that everyone is capable of determining, and never, under any circumstance, can one persons opinion override, cancel out, or somehow be better than anyone elses opinion, the most that anyone can do is disagree.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DYB said:


> The thing that drove me nuts the most was that journalists and cops kept turning off their cell phones - and thus became unreachable at several important points. I can't imagine any journalist or cop turning off their phone - no matter how much they needed to catch some sleep. On the other hand I remember Jane Tennyson in one of the "Prime Suspect" installments seeing a message blinking on her answering machine and not checking it. That message, it turned out, was extremely important. So maybe it's not that unusual...


I think that is what the OP was getting at with the CSI analogy. The detail needs to be critical. Once you know that though, it does tend to spoil the good mystery series. But in this book, the details were in the main, irrelevant, and therefore annoying. And would have been removed by good editing.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I think that is what the OP was getting at with the CSI analogy. The detail needs to be critical. Once you know that though, it does tend to spoil the good mystery series. But in this book, the details were in the main, irrelevant, and therefore annoying. And would have been removed by good editing.


I agree that the books should have been better edited. But I'm not sure I agree that all details must be critical. Then we might end up with a time-line. "Just the facts," as it were. It's all the extra information that enriches the characters, their world, and their situations. How effective that was in this particular case is, obviously, controversial. And I don't think the "CSI" analogy works for reasons I outlined in a previous post. Television and its strict time limitations are unique to television. Sometimes things are left out for strictly practical purposes (we're 10 seconds over!), not artistic.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

DYB said:


> I agree that the books should have been better edited. But I'm not sure I agree that all details must be critical. Then we might end up with a time-line. "Just the facts," as it were.


That's true. The details do give character etc. In rethinking, the details that bugged me the most were those that were continually repeated, with no real reason, other than to simply, repeat them! Which made me query why all the 'Apple' product placements had occurred. For instance, I know she needed a super duper laptop, but every time she used it, we read of the full product details - once is enough!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I got the context just fine. There was a suggestion that people either want fine literature or something that merely entertains, there should be no surprise that someone that reads for both would respond accordingly.
> 
> I'm not capable of determining what is fine literature, however, I have no doubt that the process of determining what is fine literature is one that can be argued about. What is entertaining is something that everyone is capable of determining, and never, under any circumstance, can one persons opinion override, cancel out, or somehow be better than anyone elses opinion, the most that anyone can do is disagree.


I'd like to step in since it was my post and a response to it that is making this thread more personal than the OP intended. The problem with board posts, is everyone interprets them through their own lens. Admittedly, my first reaction to the response was that it was harsh. But realized that it could also just be a quick reply to say "I disagree from my perspective" and not intended to be a slap down.

Likewise, Selcien's interpretation (as stated above) of what I was trying to say isn't correct either. However, at this point, I'd rather not carry the he said/she said debate further.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

sebat said:


> I really enjoyed the last 50% of Dragon Tattoo, the last 40% of Girl that played with Fire and all but 20% somewhere in the middle of Hornet's Nest. The last book was the by far the best. I think you probably gave up before the 1st book got good. I don't think they were as good as the hype set them up to be but I did enjoy them. It might be that something was lost in the translation. I thought the Swedish movie based on the first book was excellent. I enjoyed it far more then the book itself.


I found the Girl that played with fire in a bookstore and started reading it. Is it the one with the sex slavery ring? All I remember is that I couldn't put it down. Question: can one start with Book 2 or 3 and forget about Book 1?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I was going to read this, then my wife read it. Based on her opinion of the book I decided to give it a pass.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Richardcrasta said:


> I found the Girl that played with fire in a bookstore and started reading it. Is it the one with the sex slavery ring? All I remember is that I couldn't put it down. Question: can one start with Book 2 or 3 and forget about Book 1?


Sort of. Book 1 is more or less self-contained. But books 2 and 3 tell one continuous story.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I managed to finish the book today and I honestly cannot say that I have any feelings for it one way or the other, not the first time this has happened, the most recent prior example being _Storm Front_.

There were parts that fully captured my interest, the moments of vengeance (although they weren't completely satisfactory, didn't go far enough). The dead cat and Blomkvist getting shot at (I'm pretty sure it's because they were active threats, rather than just trying to solve something that happened in the past). The part where Salander uses the disguises.

And of course, there were things that I didn't care for at all, like Blomkvist's sexcapades (pretty much ruined the character for me, especially with what happened right at the end), but there's no sense in going into that as the biggest issue is that I didn't react at all to any of the reveals, which I'd have to think is crucial for this kind of book, to read through all of the digging only to not care about what is found? Rather pointless I think.

I won't be reading any more of this series and I think that I'll be approaching anything that's mystery/thriller/suspense/detective with extreme caution from now on.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Selcien said:


> And of course, there were things that I didn't care for at all, like Blomkvist's sexcapades (pretty much ruined the character for me...)


It just goes to show how different readers can be. My take now Blomkvist's sexcapades was slightly envious. A middle age man who can get the girls. There is no way I can find fault in that. If I weren't already married, I'd want that part of Blomkvist's life.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

These books were definitely well above the level of the usual mystery/thriller novel.  I feel sorry for anyone who decides not to read it because of a few bad reviews and the personal opinions expressed on this thread.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm assuming alot here.....

But I think Larsson KNEW his target audience

He knew more women than men read

He knew that those women were hungry for a story that made the female character much, much smarter than any male character in the story

And he knew that she, like the readers, needed to have had pain in their past so that the readers could relate.

Then he just wrote the thing.
Admirable marks to Larsson and the really small publishing company that knew they had a great book and did what it took to get the word out. esepcailly in the early stages of Book 1


----------



## Bruno505 (Aug 30, 2010)

The success of his book baffles me, too.  It was SO SLOW.  I have a feeling this is a mystery for people who don't usually read mysteries.  The hype snowballed and made it a must read.  If people are enjoying it, that's great, but it's no classic.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am one who really liked the first book. I am about half way through the second. I am not liking it as much as the first but it is still good. Like I have said before I don't think he was a great writer but these books work for some reason. If you like this type book I think you will really like them and if you don't you probably want. I also am trying to keep in mind this person lived in Sweden when he wrote these books so the writing style I feel like would be different than if it was say written here. I love the strong female lead. You don't see this alot in books and in the second book you begin to learn more about her and why she is who she is. I can't wait to read book three and I have to say I loved the movie.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a couple more questions on this series if I may...

I had heard that the titles were Swedish tranlations for the original titles...Like Girl With the Dragon Tattoo is known as The man Who Hated Women over in Sweden

Now... keeping that in mind...isn't it possible that it's the way the books were translated/adapted for the english versions here in the states that makes them a little difficult to read, and not so much the editor who edited the books?

Anyone here aware of the difficulties of editing foreign works?
Is there much more to it than we can imagine making sure the author's original ideas translate over successfully to other languages?

Just thinking out loud here but maybe a translator could shed some light on this?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a post by the fellow that did the translation from the Swedish:


Sorry you didn't like the translation. I originally translated it into American English, but then the book was bought in the UK, and the Scottish editor really did a number on it -- hence my pseudonym. I'm hoping Knopf's edition of books 2 & 3 will come out better. -- "Reg Keeland" 


Mike


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Roger E. Craig said:


> The series of books "_The girl with the dragon tattoo_", _The girl who played with fire", _ _The girl who kicked the hornet's nest_, are incredible novels that will survive the years as classics.


What he said. I agree completely.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

I read the entire series at once this Spring (I acquired a UK copy of the 3rd) and I loved it. There was a lot of babble I ended up skimming through... details details details, but overall I loved it. I thought they were very clever and I really liked all the characters.


Spoiler



The whole storyline with the toilets thoguh I could have lived without. I kept waiting for their to be some kind of thing there that would link it to the rest of what was going on but there really wasn't.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

brickwallwriter said:


> Now... keeping that in mind...isn't it possible that it's the way the books were translated/adapted for the english versions here in the states that makes them a little difficult to read, and not so much the editor who edited the books?


There are actually two versions of the English translation. British and American. I'm guessing most people here read the American, but I could be wrong. Anyway, here is what I've heard happened. The translator originally wrote in American English. The Scottish editor revised for British readers in the UK. Now what I don't know is if the American edition is revised from the British revision or used the original text.

But what irks me is that fact that any editor, British or American, feels the need to revise _English_ for different regions. It's the same


Spoiler



bloody (British usage) f*ck!ng (American usage)


 language, more or less.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

MoyJoy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The whole storyline with the toilets thoguh I could have lived without. I kept waiting for their to be some kind of thing there that would link it to the rest of what was going on but there really wasn't.


Exactly. I call that gratuitous detail. Just like sex scenes which are done purely for the sex and dont relate to the story.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh dear!  I  bought the  book, haven't  read  it yet - but wonder if its worth the time given how  many other  books  I want to read..


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Oh dear! I bought the book, haven't read it yet - but wonder if its worth the time given how many other books I want to read..


You should give it a go; those who love it, really really love it and you could be one of them!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Oh dear! I bought the book, haven't read it yet - but wonder if its worth the time given how many other books I want to read..


Why not? It's better than most fiction.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> I agree with this review 100%. It could have been written by me!
> 
> I must say I find it somewhat offensive that some seem to be posting that because others have different taste, they must just be part of the crowd and afraid to admit the book was terrible. I had heard mostly negative reviews of this book before picking it up, I had also heard it was hard to get into. I had no trouble getting into the book and read it very quickly, thoroughly enjoying every page.


Whew! Sure glad you chimed in here, Jason. I've just started this book and was about to just stop based on some of the comments on this forum. I'll try to get through it now. I do concur with some of the comments about "hype" though.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Oh dear! I bought the book, haven't read it yet - but wonder if its worth the time given how many other books I want to read..


I've read about 27% of the book and while I'm not "hooked" to the point where I cannot put it down and I'm not too crazy about the writing style, I'm fascinated with the characters, Salander in particular. I'm anxious to see how she gets involved with Blomkvist's story. Thanks everyone who suggested I give it a try.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I've finished all 3

Yes, the writing style takes a little getting used to, but the story really heats up in Book 3

It's sad that we'll probably read nothing more from Larsson. Unless his family (who is in charge of the estate) agrees to have other authors take over the story. (I had read that he had most of a fourth book finished as well as an outline for future novels)

Still... reading the three existing books are something you should check out if you love  strong female characters
and a meaty conspiracy/mystery


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I just finished this book.  Its an interesting read.  It does start slow and the multiple conflicts develop slowly.  The principle characters don't begin to interact until halfway through the book.  There are three different conflicts that are resolved in this book and multiple full character developments.  It was nice to read a book about real characters, flawed and damaged in their own ways, but entirely redeemable at the same time.  While it is basically an investigative procedural, it really branches out and explores life and attitudes in seldom seen rural Sweden.  As such I found it refreshing. 

The English version is a translation of the original Swedish edition.  At places it becomes awkward because their is no attempt to accommodate non-Swedish readers.  Place names and locations are not referenced and relies on the familiarity of the reader for Swedish geography and culture.  Example.  Konsum=a Swedish supermarket chain.  Noorland=somewhere in Northern Sweden.  I'm still not sure if its a general designation like Northern California or Southern California or whether its a legal jurisdiction like a State in America.  Also, the translation is into British English so at times it sounds a trifle stilted to American style; of course the words carry the British spelling.  

Overall, I liked it and recommend it.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

kglavin said:


> Instead, my car jerked and stopped along the way by the inept mechanics (opening lines: "It happened every year, was almost a ritual. And this was his eighty-second birthday" (p. 3).
> 
> The book also consistently breaks one of the first rules of fiction writing-show, don't tell...
> 
> While the plot and the character of Lisbeth are the most appealing elements of this book, the sloppy writing interfered way too much for me to enjoy these aspects.


I completely agree with your assessment. This book needed a much better editor (at least in translation, if not in the original Swedish).

I almost laughed out loud at the absurdity of the first paragraph. Bulwyr-Lytton Fiction Contest material, right there.

Something else that should *never* have made it into print: _Tattoo_ is (nominally) about a family named Vanger. All throughout the book, Larsson refers to this or that character as "Vanger," with the reader having *very* little idea WHICH Vanger he's talking about. You can usually infer it from the previous sentences, but this is extremely sloppy, and should have been caught by any competent editor.

These books might have been actually good, if they'd been tightened up before going to press.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi akpak and friends,

So funny you mention the Bulwer-Lytton Fiction Contest. Hadn't thought of that, but you're right.
(This is a fantastic yearly contest for bad writing. Check it out for a laugh: http://www.bulwer-lytton.com/)

My intention with starting this thread was not to start an argument. It was to try and understand how such a poorly edited book became a bestseller. The novel has a lot of potential--I'll agree with that. I'm just trying to understand how people were able to tolerate the poor writing for the sake of the plot and Lisbeth. Didn't the accumulation of lackluster diction and syntax bother those who liked the book, at least a little bit? It seems somewhat telling that the translator of the series appears to have used a pseudonym as he was unhappy with the editing job that someone in Scotland did. It seems that even he wished that it had been edited in a more professional manner.

The CSI analogy I made a while back was just that-an analogy. If you like, consider instead any number of literary analogies-Hemingway, Shakespeare, Marquez, Salinger, Plath, whomever. Even Tolstoy, who could go on forever, had a reason behind most of his tangents and epilogues. Most writers who stand the test of time were ruthless redactors, or had ruthless editors, and had many arguments with them over what to leave in and what to leave out. I would say that the process of revision should apply even more in books than in the TV business. Less is more. Every word should count. A writer should show some consciousness of craft behind every decision. I understand wanting to show imagery and description and detail. I can understand a lot of unorthodox choices if there is an intention behind them. But to repeatedly focus on the rising and falling temperature, as I mentioned earlier, doesn't add to the reader's experience. Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, one of the masters of the detective story, might describe the weather outside to create atmosphere, but he wouldn't do it over and over again unless it were linked to the solving of the crime itself.

On the other hand, to be fair, perhaps Larsson would indeed have made more redactions had he lived longer. But that duty fell to the editor/publisher since they are now selling the work, and they failed to perform basic and necessary revisions. Perhaps they could have
sold even more books, or received greater accolades if they had done so.

Finally, I spoke of art in my last post. I realize we can't only dedicate our free time to the appreciation of "art." Although that may be the ideal, I understand that we all need other forms of entertainment. That's what I was hoping from in this book, and unfortunately, I feel like I didn't get my money's worth. Oh well.

I just went to the library today and checked out an odd assortment of books: A Study in Scarlet/Hound of the Baskervilles (Doyle);
Double Cross (Patterson); The Dante Club (Pearl); and tinkers (Harding). Maybe I can lose myself in these and forget about my disappointment with Dragon.

Thanks for all the intriguing discussion. Wishing you happy reading.

Sincerely,

Kevin


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

I just finished the 3rd book, yesterday.  After finishing and looking back, I have mixed feelings...  I came to the books on accident more than anything.  My wife had been lent a copy of the Dragon Tattoo, and the title intrigued me.  I started reading it and was unimpressed with the beginning.  It was to the point where if I hadn't asked my wife about the pace, I would have stopped within that first 100 pages or so.  Never-the-less, I continued on, and ended up liking the book quite a bit.  

My wife, who is often a bit more critical of books than I am enjoyed it enough that she purchased the 2nd book.  I followed suit, although I'll admit I was a bit disappointed and bored by that 2nd book.  If it wasn't for the way that book ends, I probably would have stopped, but the story interested me enough that I read the 3rd book as well.  That book was an improvement and the suspense seemed better at times, but I still feel the 1st book was the best of the three.

Looking back, I would say that the books were entertaining.  As far as the writing goes, I do felt it left a lot to be desired, but it wasn't horrible either.  Heck, I liked the Da Vinci code but recognize just how horrible the writing there was.  I think a portion of the problem does come from the translation and the other the lack of editing.  However, that aside, I felt that each book had its flaws from over-description of some aspects to tangents that added very little to the overall story.  Perhaps editing would have fixed some of that, but I don't know.

In the end, I think the book should be given some credit in terms of its or perhaps the trilogies success.  While Dragon Tattoo may be waited heavily by hype, I'm not sure many people would go on and read the other books if that first one didn't have some entertainment value.  It doesn't mean they are fantastic books or classics, but the author definitely has to sell his sequels with that first entry, and based on the best sellers lists, he hasn't done too bad.  However, I will agree that as others do that these books are nowhere near being classics or high literature.  

But who really cares?  I love classics, and if I want that, I go read it.  However, just like anyone else, I can enjoy a good entertaining book as long as it catches my fancy.  And that is where this book stands for me.  It isn't much different than the fact that there are plenty of popular mainstream books that I don't like just because they don't work for me.  I am actually glad I don't enjoy all books.  I am also thankful to an extent for the hype... not because it makes me read a book but because it gives a lot of reviews for me to evaluate before I read a book.  Then again, in the case here, my reading was just an accident... sometimes that is even better.


----------



## JohnJGaynard (Jul 26, 2010)

I too have mixed feelings about the trilogy. I was in thrall as I read it, and fascinated by the character of Salander, but now, a year later, I don't remember that much about the plot or even all the background political and business maneuverings.

I am glad to see that the Swedish originators of the "police procedural with a social aspect to it", Maj Sjowall and Per Wahloo, now have all 10 of their Inspector Martin Beck series available on Kindle (or, at least somebody has them on Kindle, Sjowall and Wahloo are, sadly, no longer with us).

To anybody who is interested I suggest you start with ROSEANNA, to be found at : http://www.amazon.com/Roseanna-ebook/dp/B002RI9D56/ref=sr_1_11_oe_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285012058&sr=1-11


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

JohnJGaynard said:


> To anybody who is interested I suggest you start with ROSEANNA, to be found at : http://www.amazon.com/Roseanna-ebook/dp/B002RI9D56/ref=sr_1_11_oe_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285012058&sr=1-11


"This title is not available for customers from the United States", alas.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

JohnJGaynard said:


> I too have mixed feelings about the trilogy. I was in thrall as I read it, and fascinated by the character of Salander, but now, a year later, I don't remember that much about the plot or even all the background political and business maneuverings.


Most fiction books are forgotten at some point and certainly in a year. If you were in thrall while you read them, that's all that matters.

I don't understand why the OP thinks they were poorly written/edited. Perhaps they were not edited as heavily as most bestsellers are, but I had no trouble whatsoever reading them. My first impression while reading the start of the first book was that it was very intelligently written. Some people may have wanted one of the subplots to be cut out, but I think it was great just the way it was.


----------



## HL Arledge (Sep 5, 2010)

Elmore Leonard said he tried to read it, but stopped half-way, because nothing happened.


----------



## karinlib (Jan 1, 2010)

I came away from this book with the same feeling I had with the DaVinci Code.  I enjoyed the ride, the quick easy read for both Tattoo and DaVinci, but I don't know that I "loved" either one. I have started the 2nd, book, but it is taking me quite a while to get through it. In a way it's like being given some candy, when you really need a salad.  

I love Scandinavian mystery writers:  Indridason, Fossum, Mankell to name a few, so I want to read the Millenium Trilogy.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am nearing the half-way point of the first book right now. I got the sample on kindle a while ago, but after reading the book decided not to buy it. Then, over the summer, a friend told me how much she loved the series. When I told her I couldn't get through the sample, she said that it picked up later on and lent me her copy of the book. I started it right away, but I found it slow going. She kept assuring me that it would get better. I am finally starting to get interested in the story, but I don't think that this will ever be a favorite of mine. I'm planning on finishing it now, though, and I wasn't sure I'd be able to before. 
Edited to add: I am now about 75% through the book. I read quite a bit last night and have to admit that the last 25% or so has really been pulling me in and I am now getting anxious to find out what happened. I just wish the beginning wasn't so slow.


----------



## mparish6 (Apr 14, 2010)

Boston said:


> I'm not a literary critic and in fact, often can't get through books with glowing reviews. So perhaps its readers like me driving the hype...people who are just looking at entertainment value. I'll be the first to admit that don't have a very sophisticated palate.


Sophistication, bah humbug. If you like it, you like it! Why let elitist judgements of what is and is not literature dictate anyone's tastes?

I haven't read the GWTDT yet, but I have to admit I'm curious...


----------



## Basil Sands (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know about everyone else but I thought the American cover makes it look like Chick-Lit and I had no interest in it. Until that is I saw the UK cover which looked pretty cool and made me think that the US marketing people were just not too bright. Now my interest is piqued.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Basil Sands said:


> I don't know about everyone else but I thought the American cover makes it look like Chick-Lit and I had no interest in it. Until that is I saw the UK cover which looked pretty cool and made me think that the US marketing people were just not too bright. Now my interest is piqued.


Just proves the old cliche'........"You can't judge a book by its cover."  I just finished it. I thought the plot was interesting. It seemed that perhaps a little too much time was spent by the characters on introspection, but that's just me since I like action-oriented books. For me it took a little too long to get going so I probably won't read any more by this author. It was refreshing to read a different type of plot in a different location though. I certainly don't regret reading this book, but that's it for me with this author.


----------



## Basil Sands (Aug 18, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> Just proves the old cliche'........"You can't judge a book by its cover."


The old axiom lives on.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I finally finished it, after about three times as long as it probably would normally take me to read a book of this length. Once I got into the real "meat" of the story, I enjoyed it. While there was short time period when I didn't want to put it down because I was dying to find out what happened next, I can't say that I loved it. There was just so much of it that seemed like a hard slog to me. It was good at the end, but not quite enough to balance the parts that almost put me to sleep. If I had to buy the second book, there is no way I would read it, but if my friend who loaned me this one loaned it to me, I might. I'm not sure.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

For those on the fence after reading the first book... I would say you're probably better off skipping it.  I really liked the first book, but the second book seemed really slow for a large chunk towards the beginning (a fast start is slowed quite a bit).  The story may be slightly better (depends on what you like), but it is spread over the last two books.  I was a bit unhappy after reading the 2nd book because I felt like it dragged too much although book 3 made up for it.  I don't regret reading the full trilogy but in hindsight I would have been just as happy stopping after one and moving on to something else.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't find any of the books slow.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm quite surprised to see people say they thought the 2nd book was slow.  I didn't find that to be the case at all.  I thought it took off right away and didn't stop until the end of the 3rd.  The only slow part was the beginning of the 1st.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got this book, because while I was at work, I spoke to an English Teacher, & she told me that she read the whole series & liked it. She told me that the beginning was slow, but after that, the book picked up. I haven't started it yet, but if I find after reading the 1st book that I don't like it, I won't get the other 2 books. Life is too short & I already have so many books to read.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not in a position to do a review as such since I never completed the book. In fact I disliked it so much I never even finished the sample! I know sometimes books can start slowly, but it did nothing to capture my interest and I had no desire to read on,

You make the point that it had great marketing - I have to wonder how many of the people who bought the DTB or didn't bother to sample the book first actually finished it. A book sold isn't always a book enjoyed.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm not in a position to do a review as such since I never completed the book. In fact I disliked it so much I never even finished the sample! I know sometimes books can start slowly, but it did nothing to capture my interest and I had no desire to read on,
> 
> You make the point that it had great marketing - I have to wonder how many of the people who bought the DTB or didn't bother to sample the book first actually finished it. A book sold isn't always a book enjoyed.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


You are not taking into consideration how many copies were sold of Books 2 and 3. If Book 1 wasn't enjoyed - 2 and 3 wouldn't be on the bestseller lists.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm surprised at all the people who were either bored or had trouble reading it for one reason or another.  In my real life, I've talked to 5 friends who all loved them and I do to.  It's not classic literature, but I think it may one day be considered classic thriller.  Two of my friends only get books from the library -- one is on the list for the 3rd and the other is in the middle of the 2nd one.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I haven't read the book so cannot comment on it but have recently watched the film on dvd and thought it very good and can't wait to see the other 2 when they are released.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm surprised at all the people who were either bored or had trouble reading it for one reason or another.


Why? Not everybody enjoys the same things. I found the books to be OK, if a bit tedious. I enjoyed the movie more, because it had the advantage of trimming the story.

But that's just me. I have a similar opinion of the Lord of the Rings trilogy.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Why? Not everybody enjoys the same things. I found the books to be OK, if a bit tedious. I enjoyed the movie more, because it had the advantage of trimming the story.
> 
> But that's just me. I have a similar opinion of the Lord of the Rings trilogy.
> 
> Mike


I realize that not everyone likes the same books, but I said I was surprised that they had problems reading it or were bored by it, NOT that they didn't like it.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I realize that not everyone likes the same books, but I said I was surprised that they had problems reading it or were bored by it, NOT that they didn't like it.


I'd think that having problems reading a book (especially with fiction and when it's not normal for a person to struggle) and/or being bored by a book are signs that a person doesn't like a book. For example, I found that I was not interested (didn't care one way or the other) in the mysteries being solved, wouldn't you say that that was a good indication that I do not like mysteries? I think so.

Beyond that I'm also beginning to understand why I like some books more than others, and I think that it has to do with whether I like the characters or not. The only character that I really liked in _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ was Salander, Blomkvist was okay, but okay isn't good enough, and reading through all you have to read through in order to get to Salander's bits just isn't worth it, imo of course.

Had _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ actually been about the girl with the dragon tattoo I'd think that I'd have liked it, but it's not, and that, I do believe, is the ultimate reason why I was unhappy with it.

I may give it another go but there's no telling when.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

_I'm allergic to anything that smacks of literature. Sometimes I'll get sucked into reading good literature and I'll enjoy it but not if I'm warned ahead of time. Must be my under-graduate degree in lit, eh? I'm inoculated now._

I couldn't read the series but they were great to exercise by, at least the first two. I've got the third queued to listen to after _Under the Dome_. When I listened to the books the writing didn't bother me nearly as much as when I tried to read them. I also enjoyed the first movie. Noomi Rapace made an excellent Salander.

The plot worked for me, though I found Salander basically an unbelievable character and many of the plot elements themselves fantastical. I liked the Blomkvist/Salander duo better than either of them alone. Bottom line, I think the bones of the stories were good enough to compel my interest and enabled me to overlook the problems with them.

I'd recommend listening to the books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Selcien said:


> Had _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_ actually been about the girl with the dragon tattoo I'd think that I'd have liked it, but it's not, and that, I do believe, is the ultimate reason why I was unhappy with it.


Maybe they should have kept the Swedish title: _Men Who Hate Women_.

It might not have been as much of success, though. 

For those into trivia, the Swedish title of the second book was the same as the English version... _The Girl Who Played With Fire_, and the third novel was titled _The Air Castle that Blew Up_.

Mike


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Maybe they should have kept the Swedish title: _Men Who Hate Women_.
> 
> It might not have been as much of success, though.
> 
> ...


Some things really do get lost in translation.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I really liked the books.  Loved Lisbeth Salander's character.  Now when I watch the news for all the unsolved evils in the world, my typical response is "that sounds like a case for Lisbeth Salander!"  I ended up with a copy of the book when a fellow passenger on a flight finished it and passed it onto me with his recommendation.  I would probably never have picked up otherwise.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't read all the post so this may have been mentioned.  It was translated into English from Swedish. There is bound to be some issues do to that fact alone.  I enjoyed the first book, but haven't picked up the other two yet though they are on my TBR list.  I enjoyed GWTDT I would give it 3 or 3.5 stars.  It does move slowly but it was good enough to hold my interest.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

There were parts of this book that I absolutely loved, including the complex plot and characters.  There were also parts that I skimmed.  But overall I enjoyed the book.  Haven't yet read 2 or 3, but plan to


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great literary writing.... maybe not.  But I loved these three books and have read all three several times.... and will read them again.  I'm really into books with characters that I can enjoy.... and these books definitely do that.  Salander is not the type of character that usually touches me or one that I can relate to... she's very much outside the mold of your typical "heroine"..... but she has me totally hooked.  You can't always explain why a book or a character touches you... they just do.... and these books touch me and make me want to read them again and again.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Oct 10, 2010)

You are certainly entitled to your opinion, and I don't think everyone has to like something. There are certainly many "bestsellers" that I have scratched my head over. This wasn't one of them for me. Whether clever marketing was a part of this or not, as other posters have mentioned, all *THREE* books sold like hotcakes. If the first was so bad, there's no reason for anyone to bother with the other two.

I don't care how well marketed a book is. I don't read books I find to be dull. If it doesn't "hook me" and keep me interested within the first 20 pages or so, I usually put it down. For many reasons, this one kept me reading. Far from being "highbrow literature," it was, in my opinion, none-the-less a fun read.

Let us begin with the fact that the original story was not written in English, and that the whole context and setting takes place in a region of the world that many of us probably have at least some difficulty relating to.

I too, am Swedish by ancestry, however, other than knowing approximately where it is on a map, and the names of a few regions where my ancestors came from, I know very little about Sweden itself. Perhaps this is one reason I found the stories so intriguing. It challenged me to look at the world from a very different perspective than the one I am used to.

Additionally, there are enough stylistic differences in European (let alone Swedish) culture, that a neophyte, unused to such nuances, may not be able to easily adjust to it. 
I suspect that the (sometimes excruciating) precision with which the author establishes the main characters may be an example of such a difference. At least half of the first book is given over to setting the stage for the rest of the series.

This leads me to another point. The author had originally planned this to be the first of ten books, then he dropped dead rather suddenly. This may have added something to the mystique of the series, but it may be this is why the author took such pains to introduce the main characters so extensively (there is supposedly, a nearly completed fourth book, and more than an outline for a fifth, by the way).

BTW, I wasn't offended by your criticisms. To each their own.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I definitely agree that one of the appeals of the series is the unusual setting. Really enjoyed vicariously visiting places I will likely never visit in real life.

Since the translator was British, that may be one of the reasons why the American audience finds the books a little more difficult to read. I think the American style is a bit faster paced and goes a little deeper into character emotions. But for me, the style really worked 



tanstaafl28 said:


> Let us begin with the fact that the original story was not written in English, and that the whole context and setting takes place in a region of the world that many of us probably have at least some difficulty relating to.
> 
> I too, am Swedish by ancestry, however, other than knowing approximately where it is on a map, and the names of a few regions where my ancestors came from, I know very little about Sweden itself. Perhaps this is one reason I found the stories so intriguing. It challenged me to look at the world from a very different perspective than the one I am used to.


----------



## VonnaHarper (Oct 25, 2010)

I was all set to read The Girl in preparation for a writers' conference (www.Ninc.com) but couldn't get past the first 100 pages. I admit that I'm conditioned by years of writing for an audience looking to be pulled in from the first page. It's a fast-paced world with a million places people can put their limited leisure time. If I want to be considered for that time, I'd better deliver coming out of the chute. IMO The Girl took too long to establish reader empathy


----------



## runner4546 (Oct 27, 2010)

Daphne said:


> I'm teetering on the brink of reading this, so read your review with interest. The paperback has been floating around the house as my daughter had just read it. She thoroughly enjoyed it; her comments were that the beginning was slow and not inviting and she described it as heavily written. On the other hand, she found the story absorbing, well-paced and the plot brilliant. I guess the only way I'll know what to think is by reading it myself - and I suppose that is the secret of success: once the book is out there, the title writ large, whatever is said we want to investigate for ourselves.


I'm in the same boat here. I downloaded the sample but haven't even gotten through that.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/publisher-news/article/44972-knopf-to-release-larsson-boxed-set.html

well, the legacy begins because according to this link, the publisher will release a 100,000 print hardcover set plus a bio of the writer for 99 bucks

I'm curious to see what will become of the 4th manuscript, which is rumored to be in the hands of his girlfriend
There is additional money to be made so I wonder if she will negotiate something between the family(estate) and the publisher?

The books will remain best sellers because Daniel Craig is now filming the first of the three films for an American audience (even though there are 3 films overseas just now available here in the states)
So for at least the next 7 years (filming, release to theaters, DVD/BlurRay/boxed set OF the trilogy/cable rights etc) The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo will stay in the public eye.
Darn shame he died so soon


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

brickwallwriter said:


> The books will remain best sellers because Daniel Craig is now filming the first of the three films for an American audience (even though there are 3 films overseas just now available here in the states)


Are all three available here (the states)? The second one was just released on DVD and made it to my mailbox via Netflix this morning. The third doesn't even have a release date yet.

Mike


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

As far as I know...all 3 books were adapted into movies in SWEDEN...they are now available on netflix

Daniel Craig just signed to film AMERICAN versions of the books
He and a crew are filming book 1 now.

I have no info on the Swedish movies but I assume yuo can find out more details on www.imdb.com


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The 3rd Swedish theater is coming to theaters in the US this Friday.  It's not yet available on Netflix (as the dvd is not either).  First two are available on netflix here in the US.


----------

